# Healthy Heart



## Aingeal Dorcha (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi all so some back story is I have a medical problem(ADD) not a serious medical condition at all. ADD doesn't really effect me at all I just have to try harder to pay attention thats all. But my main concern is I take adderall for my ADD and it makes my heart beat like a cherokee drum. Ive been focusing on my health alot recently achieved 150 pounds today was 210 a couple months ago. While exercising Ive been noticing how much adderall has a affect on my heart rate, I was wondering if anyone else has ADD/any tips to improve my diet/exercise routines to improve my hearts health thanks.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 7, 2019)

Talk to your doc. Side effects of a prescription should be addressed by a medical professional. The Internet is NOT the place to get answers.

LL


----------



## AWP (Feb 8, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Talk to your doc. Side effects of a prescription should be addressed by a medical professional. The Internet is NOT the place to get answers.
> 
> LL



Yup.

Locked.


----------

